# Phragmipedium kovachii



## Drorchid (Feb 17, 2010)

Our first Phragmipedium kovachii is about ready to bloom. I thought I would show you some pictures of the progression of the flower. We are all very excited to see it open. Thus far I know this will be the second kovachii to ever bloom (legally) here in the United States. Chuck Acker was able to bloom the first one last year, and I think that Glen Decker has a few in bud at the moment as well.

The bud last week (2/12/2010):






The bud today: (2/17/2010)





Frontal view today (2/17/2010):





Whole plant:





Robert


----------



## nikv (Feb 17, 2010)

Robert,

the first two photos look identical. Or am I just imagining that? Anyway, it's definitely a thing of beauty! :clap:

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 17, 2010)

nikv said:


> Robert,
> 
> the first two photos look identical. Or am I just imagining that? Anyway, it's definitely a thing of beauty! :clap:
> 
> ...



I had the wrong photo, it has been corrected.

Robert


----------



## John M (Feb 17, 2010)

Very exciting! After Chuck bloomed his kovachii, I have been eagerly anticipating photos of more clones coming into bloom. Robert, for reference, what size pot is that plant in?


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 17, 2010)

John M said:


> Very exciting! After Chuck bloomed his kovachii, I have been eagerly anticipating photos of more clones coming into bloom. Robert, for reference, what size pot is that plant in?



I think it is a 6 or 6.5 inch pot.

Robert


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 17, 2010)

Wonderful!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm so jealous.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice Show....we'll all be waiting!!


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 17, 2010)

That's pretty exciting! From the looks of the size of that plant, my seedlings should start thinking about blooming next year.


----------



## e-spice (Feb 17, 2010)

Great to see. Is it common for kovachii to only have one flower to spike?

e-spice


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 18, 2010)

Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 18, 2010)

I would turn into a phrag addict for this..  Can't wait to see it in all its glory..


----------



## Paul (Feb 18, 2010)

well done, exciting!!

My biggest one should be blooming size next fall... I can't wait too !!


----------



## paphioland (Feb 18, 2010)

congrats. If you wouldn't mind commenting on your mix and watering schedule I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 18, 2010)

e-spice said:


> Great to see. Is it common for kovachii to only have one flower to spike?
> 
> e-spice



As this plant is still relatively small, and a first time bloomer it will only have one flower this time. Chuck's plant was a lot bigger (with one extra growth) last year when it bloomed, and it had 3 flowers. I have seen pictures of kovachii with up to 4 flowers per spike!

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 18, 2010)

paphioland said:


> congrats. If you wouldn't mind commenting on your mix and watering schedule I would appreciate it. Thanks



We have them growing in straight Diatomite (medium size), with some living moss on top of the pot. They are standing in water the whole time, so we never let them dry out.

Robert


----------



## Clark (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello Robert.
Loved the last three AOS mags.

Qs: 
Is this plant clearly growing ahead of the rest of the lot, or are others close in size?
Also, did any buds fail to bloom previous to this one?(I might of had an embarressing moment w/ a hybrid.)
Thank you.


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 18, 2010)

Clark said:


> Hello Robert.
> Loved the last three AOS mags.
> 
> Qs:
> ...



Thanks! (Did you recognize some of the pics in the AOS mags? A lot were pics I had posted here on slippertalk).

I would say there are about 6 to 8 plants that are close in size (that we still have, as we did sell a bunch of them), and we have at least 2 other plants that are in spike, and will be blooming shortly as well. And no we have not had any bud drop yet. I think this will happen if you keep them too dry.

Robert


----------



## Jorch (Feb 18, 2010)

Exciting!! Can't wait to see the flower :drool:

if you don't mind sharing, how much light do you grow it in?


----------



## Clark (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, I recognized some. It is nice to have so many pics and other information together in a hat trick of mags. 
Thanks.


----------



## nikv (Feb 18, 2010)

I would love to grow one of these but I can't keep a bessae alive, so I'm afraid to attempt it.


----------



## paphioland (Feb 18, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> We have them growing in straight Diatomite (medium size), with some living moss on top of the pot. They are standing in water the whole time, so we never let them dry out.
> 
> Robert



Very similar to what I am growing them in. I am in fine diatomite with large chunk perlite standing in water.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2010)

Yay Pk!!!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 22, 2010)

It has started to open!

Two Days ago (2/20/2010):







This morning (2/22/2010):











Robert


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 22, 2010)

woo hoo!!!!


----------



## paphioland (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the pics. I am enjoying them


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 22, 2010)

good stuff ! ! !


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome!! I'm still waiting for my Haley Decker to bloom! 

Just a question about the pics - in the first pic of your last post. Is this without flash? Do you have HPS bulbs? The other pics look like natural light.


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 22, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Awesome!! I'm still waiting for my Haley Decker to bloom!
> 
> Just a question about the pics - in the first pic of your last post. Is this without flash? Do you have HPS bulbs? The other pics look like natural light.



Jerry took that picture, but I think he took it later in the day when it was getting darker outside, so yes the HPS bulbs were on. The other two, are with natural light.

Robert


----------



## Wendy (Feb 22, 2010)

How exciting! It looks shy in the front shot. 
I switched my big Pk seedling into diatomite after seeing yours. I had it in fine bark but after about 6 months of looking wonderful it has started to look a bit stressed. The roots are great on it but I think the bark was starting to break down too much. I'll keep an eye on my little guys in their compot as well and switch them if they start to look peked. Thanks Robert!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2010)

Time for a new icon photo!


----------



## CodPaph (Feb 22, 2010)

Fantastic, I'm waiting for his picture fully open, it will be a captivating


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2010)

Yummy color!


----------



## Hera (Feb 22, 2010)

Its cool how it explodes out of the sheath. Such a big bloom from such a small bud.


----------



## terryros (Feb 22, 2010)

The picture can't show it but in person it is a really large bud!! Dwarfs any other Phrag bud you have seen.


----------



## John M (Feb 22, 2010)

'Looking very good, Robert. Can't wait to see more. Thanks.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 22, 2010)

So exciting!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 22, 2010)

Sweet looking lady!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 23, 2010)

Here she comes!!!!


----------



## Paul (Feb 23, 2010)

yes!!! this will be a great one, no doubt !!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 23, 2010)

*It finally opened!*

It is fully open now, and it is way nicer than any picture I have seen of a Phrag. kovachii. The flower will probably expand more, and I am guessing it will eventually fold back a little, but I will keep posting pictures. Currently it is 13 cm across, with 7 cm wide petals.

Flower:







Close up of the pouch and staminode:






whole plant:






Jason with the plant:






Robert


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 23, 2010)

Very lovely! Is this the 'Laura' x 'Ana' cross?

According to prior photos and evidence, this flower should grow, get lighter in color and start to get a bit wavy. It will be interesting to see how it progresses!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 23, 2010)

No this is one of the Peruflora crosses. It is 'Tupac Amaru' x 'Goliath'.

Robert


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 23, 2010)

I find no words to use with this beauty!!!!! Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioland (Feb 23, 2010)

nice. congrats


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 23, 2010)

Notice I changed my Avatar!

Robert


----------



## nikv (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow! Those look like Mickey Mouse ears!

[The kovachii, not Jason]


----------



## John M (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow, Robert! This is a REALLy nice clone! I hope I get something as nice out of my seedlings. However, I'm really glad that you've got such a good one. No doubt, you and OL will put this plant's genes to good work in the future! Thanks for the frequent updates on this. It is very interesting to see it progress day by day.

So, what are you going to do with it? Are you going to put a capsule on this flower; or, do you consider the plant to be too young? Do you have Phrags in bloom now that you're going to put pollen onto? Or, are you going to store pollen for future crosses...which ones might we see in the future available at OL? 

I just can't get over the spectacular shape of that flower. You all must be thrilled! I've seen a lot of kovachii photos up to now and I believe that this one is the nicest flower I've seen. Congratulations!!

p.s. You have the coolest avatar now!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2010)

Man, Jason really needs a haircut! oke:


----------



## nikv (Feb 23, 2010)

Nah, he just needs to use a little less hair product.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2010)

No, seriously, well done. What are you going to cross it with?


----------



## Jason Fischer (Feb 23, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> No this is one of the Peruflora crosses. It is 'Tupac Amaru' x 'Goliath'.
> 
> Robert



It is actually 'Maximus' x 'Goliath', just to set the record straight. This is from the same cross Chuck Acker flowered last year.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2010)

We have excellent barbers here who could help you, just bring the plant for trade. :evil:


----------



## Jason Fischer (Feb 23, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Man, Jason really needs a haircut! oke:



Ugh... it had to bloom on a bad hair day.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2010)

you know, you don't _*have*_ to get into the photos.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok, all kidding aside, what's in the works? Hopefully Pk x Asuko Fischer or Pk x Mem. Estelle Getty!! :wink:


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 23, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Ok, all kidding aside, what's in the works? Hopefully Pk x Asuko Fischer or Pk x Mem. Estelle Getty!! :wink:



Luckily the pollinia of PK is pretty big, so form each pollinia you can make 4 crosses, so a total of 8 (plus 1, using PK as the Pod parent). Chuck sent us some pollen from his PK that just recently bloomed (same plant as last year), so we will put that pollen onto our PK, just to make the next generation PK's that will hopefully be more vigorous.

Other crosses I would like to do are (and we have all of these in bloom at the moment):
Phrag. Haley Decker x PK
Phrag. Peruflora's Cirila Alca x PK
Phrag. Eumelia Arias x PK
Phrag. fischeri x PK
Phrag. besseae x PK
Phrag. Pink Panther x PK
Phrag. Jason Fischer x PK
Phrag. Mem. Estelle Getty x PK

Robert


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 23, 2010)

This just keeps getting more and more exciting! 
That PK is unbelievably gorgeous! :clap::clap: Its amazing where good breeding can take a flower!


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 23, 2010)

fischeri x PK


----------



## Jason Fischer (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow, this thing keeps growing!

It now measures +.2 cm bigger petal width and NS! Larger than this morning.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow gents, congrats on this one! That is just a gorgeous flower all around. I'm sure the pollen has been used by this point. Jason, I think your hair looks fine, these people just haven't been to Japan...

What's that huge Huperzia behind you, H. squarrosa?


----------



## paphioland (Feb 23, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I'm sure the pollen has been used by this point.



I hope not, it just opened



I was thinking the same thing about the hair


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 23, 2010)

paphioland said:


> KyushuCalanthe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the pollen has been used by this point. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 23, 2010)

Wowser! Congrats, what a beauty. :clap:


----------



## gonewild (Feb 23, 2010)

You should wait at least a week to take the pollen to give the flower time to show it's true shape and form. Would be good to know what the mature flower actually looks like wouldn't it?


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 23, 2010)

gonewild said:


> You should wait at least a week to take the pollen to give the flower time to show it's true shape and form. Would be good to know what the mature flower actually looks like wouldn't it?



Even if you take the pollen off, the flower will keep maturing. Taking the pollen off won't effect it (don't worry I won't rip the pouch off when I do it). With crossing Phrags, the pollen is most fertile within 48 hours after the bud opens, so that is why it is best to pollinate it then.

Robert


----------



## gonewild (Feb 23, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> Even if you take the pollen off, the flower will keep maturing. Taking the pollen off won't effect it (don't worry I won't rip the pouch off when I do it). With crossing Phrags, the pollen is most fertile within 48 hours after the bud opens, so that is why it is best to pollinate it then.
> 
> Robert



Then you better hurry! 
Is there also a time frame when the receptive flower is most fertile?


----------



## CodPaph (Feb 23, 2010)

Incredible beauty and size of this flower, the perfection of it is to leave any one with his mouth open and drooling, CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 23, 2010)

gonewild said:


> Then you better hurry!
> Is there also a time frame when the receptive flower is most fertile?



Correct. Also usually within 48 hours after the bud opens.

Robert


----------



## gonewild (Feb 23, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> Correct. Also usually within 48 hours after the bud opens.
> 
> Robert


OK now you have me curious. When you say "most fertile" does than mean that more seed is produced or that the cross is more likely to set?


----------



## John M (Feb 23, 2010)

Robert, your comments about the pollen and the receptive flower being most fertile within 48 hours of opening is very interesting and useful information. Thank you!


----------



## nikv (Feb 23, 2010)

Robert,

I think that you and Jerry need to write another article for Orchids Magazine on this one. It really deserves it.

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 23, 2010)

Robert -beautiful form and color so far. Absolutely beautiful. But what is the natural spread now, last report was 15 cm? I hate to be a kill-joy, but am I correct in that the most kovachii were in the 16 to 18 cm range? possibly up to 20 cm? Or have I got it wrong? At 15 cm this is smallish for kovachii. 

I also realize a first bloom seedling could be considerably smaller than a mature plant.

I can't get over the color intensity, wow. That is good color.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 23, 2010)

This impresses me far more than most kovachii pix that I've seen.....


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice new avatar, Robert!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 23, 2010)

Astonishingly beautiful. I don't really have anything to say about it that hasn't already been said...the color and shape are remarkable.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Feb 23, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wow gents, congrats on this one! That is just a gorgeous flower all around. I'm sure the pollen has been used by this point. Jason, I think your hair looks fine, these people just haven't been to Japan...
> 
> What's that huge Huperzia behind you, H. squarrosa?



Hey Tom,

Yes, that's a squarrosa... so they are called Huperzia now? I can't keep up! We've had that one for about 10 years now. Up in the corner is our severe macaw, Paco.

Leo,

You are probably right on the size. I know Chuck Acker's plant was in the 18 to 20cm range. I think it will still grow, but the overall shape and color are what I'm impressed with at this point!

My daughter is watching me and asking to make funny faces, so here she goes:

:rollhappy:  :evil: :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> Other crosses I would like to do are (and we have all of these in bloom at the moment):
> Phrag. Haley Decker x PK
> Phrag. Peruflora's Cirila Alca x PK
> Phrag. Eumelia Arias x PK
> ...


OK, I'll take one of each thank you. 
Any chance of Hanne Popow x Pk? There aren't many of them around.


----------



## John M (Feb 23, 2010)

Robert; can you tell us how long this plant took from deflasking to bloom? Thanks.


----------



## Paul (Feb 24, 2010)

wow!! that's a really great one, perfect shape and colours !!

the second best I have seen in pictures ...


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 24, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> No this is one of the Peruflora crosses. It is 'Tupac Amaru' x 'Goliath'.
> 
> Robert



Gorgeous flower!


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Wowzer... That is one mighty gorgeous bloom... :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Feb 24, 2010)

Damn......:drool::clap:


----------



## JPMC (Feb 24, 2010)

Truly astounding. Such great shape. 

I hope that my kovachii that I purchased from OL will look as good. I usually kill most phrags, but kovachii seems to grow very well for me (it has two growths and is about 1 foot across). I hope that means that it will favor me with a blossom or two.


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 24, 2010)

gonewild said:


> OK now you have me curious. When you say "most fertile" does than mean that more seed is produced or that the cross is more likely to set?



In general, it is more likely to set, if you make the cross within 48 hours. In the past (when I did not know too much about phrag breeding) I would make a cross with "older" flowers but I would hardly get a seed pod to take, later if I would remake the cross using "fresher" flowers all of a sudden the seed pods would hold. So know as a general rule of thumb I use fresh flowers (both for the pod parent and the pollen parent). I have noticed if you try using pollen from a flower that is older the pollinia will look kind of dried up, and won't stick as well.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the flower from today. Since I took the picture yesterday the flower has grown to 15.2 cm across, with 8 cm wide petals!

















Notice that part of the backside and the pouch are pure white! this means if they ever find an albino Phrag. kovachi it will be pure white!

Robert


----------



## JDY (Feb 24, 2010)

My dream cross would be Scarlet O'Hara x kovachi. Has anyone tried colchicine on kovachi to try & get some 4n plants?


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 24, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful flower. Great shape and colour.

Rob Z.


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm drooling


----------



## John M (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the additional photos, Robert. So, with what you've said in mind about the age of pollen and flowers with respect to fertility, does that mean you've found stored pollen is not effective? Is there any point in storing pollen?


----------



## Clark (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll bet alot of folks would be happy with 6 inches.
Great photos!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 24, 2010)

John M said:


> Thanks for the additional photos, Robert. So, with what you've said in mind about the age of pollen and flowers with respect to fertility, does that mean you've found stored pollen is not effective? Is there any point in storing pollen?



What I have said, only holds true for Phragmipediums. I have pollinated both Paphiopedilums and Phalaenopsis flowers successfully on flowers that were over 2 months old! Also I think the 48 hour window holds more true for the pod parent, and for when you would be using "fresh" (directly coming from the plant) pollen. If you would remove the pollen within 48 hours from the flower and store in in the fridge with a desiccant it would probably store for longer, but the longer you keep it, the less viable it will get. In general I don't store Phragmipedium pollen, but use it when it is still fresh.

Robert


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 24, 2010)

With a flower like that blooming I bet you guys feel like proud parents...


----------



## John M (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks very much for the extra details, Robert.


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> What I have said, only holds true for Phragmipediums. I have pollinated both Paphiopedilums and Phalaenopsis flowers successfully on flowers that were over 2 months old! Also I think the 48 hour window holds more true for the pod parent, and for when you would be using "fresh" (directly coming from the plant) pollen. If you would remove the pollen within 48 hours from the flower and store in in the fridge with a desiccant it would probably store for longer, but the longer you keep it, the less viable it will get. In general I don't store Phragmipedium pollen, but use it when it is still fresh.
> 
> Robert



For the long petaled species (like popowii), do you also try to pollinate within 48 hours of a fully open pouch and sepals. That would curtail full petal development. Or do you wait for the petals to just about max out?


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 25, 2010)

Rick said:


> For the long petaled species (like popowii), do you also try to pollinate within 48 hours of a fully open pouch and sepals. That would curtail full petal development. Or do you wait for the petals to just about max out?



With the long petaled species, I think you can wait a little longer. I usually do wait until the petals have fully developed. With those I think anytime within a week after the buds have opened is fine.

Robert


----------



## John M (Feb 25, 2010)

How's it looking today, Robert? Any larger? Is it developing wavy petals? Is the strong colour holding?


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 25, 2010)

John M said:


> How's it looking today, Robert? Any larger? Is it developing wavy petals? Is the strong colour holding?



Here you go:






It is still growing! Currently it has a 16.5 cm spread with close to 8.5 cm wide petals! It is holding it's shape pretty well, and the color is still pretty intense.

Robert


----------



## Jorch (Feb 25, 2010)

it's getting prettier and prettier!!! :clap:


----------



## John M (Feb 25, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> It is still growing! Currently it has a 16.5 cm spread with close to 8.5 cm wide petals! It is holding it's shape pretty well, and the color is still pretty intense.
> 
> Robert



Excellent! I hope it continues to hold it's shape and colour as it grows. It's so-ooo nice just the way it is now.


----------



## Hera (Feb 25, 2010)

Huh, huh, huh, huh, huh, ( supposed to mimic heavy breathing).


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Feb 25, 2010)

Great update shots! The colors of Pk are just too nice! They look like royalty with all that purple, and then the bronze fuzz on the back side to set it off! Someday I'll get one..........


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 26, 2010)

Today it is at 17 cm! and still holding it's shape!

Robert


----------



## John M (Feb 26, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> Today it is at 17 cm! and still holding it's shape!
> 
> Robert



:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Clark (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll bet 7.25 inch for the max.


----------



## Phragmatic (Feb 27, 2010)

JDY said:


> My dream cross would be Scarlet O'Hara x kovachi. Has anyone tried colchicine on kovachi to try & get some 4n plants?



When Peruflora started to sells PK flasks, they made a flasks list with all the crosses available and also provided informations about, of course PK, the nursery and, at the end of the document, it was mentionned that they had PK seedlings treated with colchicine that were growing in their greenhouses. But since then, i never heard anything of what happened with these plants.
Maybe someone knows more about that?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2010)

IDK. It's become difficult to get any info on Peruflora.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 27, 2010)

I would wonder what would be the purpose to trying to make 4n kovachii other than to try and breed with other polyploids... it's already a maxed-out orchid in terms of flower size, color, shape and growth


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2010)

It certainly is a hell of a flower, for sure!


----------



## JDY (Feb 28, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> I would wonder what would be the purpose to trying to make 4n kovachii other than to try and breed with other polyploids... it's already a maxed-out orchid in terms of flower size, color, shape and growth



If you look at some of the older FCC besseae & then look at besseae 'Robs Choice'. Thicker, bigger longer lasting flowers plus crossing it to 2N plants to get a more stable 3N plant. Most of the 4N plants that I have seen aren't really that great but when you get that one in a million, well it would make somebody very happy & maybe a little bit of money.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 28, 2010)

I do understand that, but since kovachii is already most of those things over and above all other phrags, it just seems like it wouldn't be necessary. more of just doing something because it can be done rather than it really being necessary. kovachii already has huge flowers and can quickly become an unmanageable plant (needing bushel baskets to hold it once it gets going) and is very large in height and stature
... just a thought


----------



## JDY (Feb 28, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> I do understand that, but since kovachii is already most of those things over and above all other phrags, it just seems like it wouldn't be necessary. more of just doing something because it can be done rather than it really being necessary. kovachii already has huge flowers and can quickly become an unmanageable plant (needing bushel baskets to hold it once it gets going) and is very large in height and stature
> ... just a thought



One with 20cm flowers I would find room for it.


----------



## John M (Feb 28, 2010)

Humans have been doing things just because they can, not because it was necessary, throughout all of history. Seeing a 4N kovachii is just a matter of time.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2010)

Exactly. Was a 4n besseae necessary? If people want to do something, they will.


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 1, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> I do understand that, but since kovachii is already most of those things over and above all other phrags, it just seems like it wouldn't be necessary. more of just doing something because it can be done rather than it really being necessary. kovachii already has huge flowers and can quickly become an unmanageable plant (needing bushel baskets to hold it once it gets going) and is very large in height and stature
> ... just a thought



Other than size, 4N plants have flowers that are longer lasting (due to thicker petals), and the colors tend to be darker and more intense. One problem with kovachii flowers (and we are noticing it on our plant as well), is that when the flower first opens, the colors are very intense and rich, but unfortunately the colors do get lighter as the flower matures. If you can create a 4N kovachii, hopefully it will not fade as much, and the flower will last longer.

Robert


----------



## JDY (Mar 1, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> Other than size, 4N plants have flowers that are longer lasting (due to thicker petals), and the colors tend to be darker and more intense. One problem with kovachii flowers (and we are noticing it on our plant as well), is that when the flower first opens, the colors are very intense and rich, but unfortunately the colors do get lighter as the flower matures. If you can create a 4N kovachii, hopefully it will not fade as much, and the flower will last longer.
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert
Do you know if anyone has tried it yet?


----------



## musiclovertony (Mar 1, 2010)

I saw this one in person, today. It's even bigger than what I was expecting from the photos. It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 1, 2010)

musiclovertony said:


> I saw this one in person, today. It's even bigger than what I was expecting from the photos. It's absolutely gorgeous!



It was good to see you musiclovertony!

Here is a picture of the kovachii from today (Day 8). She is still holding her shape pretty well, but is starting to show her age, the petals are fading a little, and the first browning is starting to show up (It did not help that we keep moving her around to take pictures).

She still is 17 cm across, but her petals are now 9 cm wide!







Robert


----------



## nikv (Mar 1, 2010)

Robert, 

Still looking good in her old age! When do you plan to harvest the pollen and make all the crosses you mentioned?

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow Robert & Jason, that is really a nice flower, and now the size is definitely up where it should be. Congrats. You have a beauty that is definitely worth breeding with, even if you are going for size. Yeowzer!


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 1, 2010)

nikv said:


> Robert,
> 
> Still looking good in her old age! When do you plan to harvest the pollen and make all the crossed you mentioned?
> 
> ...



We already did it last Friday. The interesting thing is that when we took the pollinia off, we noticed that a lot of the pollen was gone. To our surprise a lot of it had migrated to the backside of the stigma. Looking more closely at the pollinia we noticed that the pollinia are almost touching the sigma (part of it is that the pollinia are so huge). When the pollinia touch the stigma, the pollen will start forming pollen tubes, and start growing towards the stigma (thus a lot of it was already stuck on the stigma). Because it does this, this particular plant is autogamous (self-pollinates). I don't know if it is just this clone that does it, or if all kovachii's self pollinate. We were however able to scrape enough pollen to make several crosses.

Robert


----------



## Ernie (Mar 1, 2010)

Interesting. Fading at day 8. If that's typical, maybe self-pollinating is typical and if one could "prevent" it, maybe the flower life would be longer??? 

-Ernie


----------



## gonewild (Mar 1, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> We already did it last Friday. The interesting thing is that when we took the pollinia off, we noticed that a lot of the pollen was gone. To our surprise a lot of it had migrated to the backside of the stigma. Looking more closely at the pollinia we noticed that the pollinia are almost touching the sigma (part of it is that the pollinia are so huge). When the pollinia touch the stigma, the pollen will start forming pollen tubes, and start growing towards the stigma (thus a lot of it was already stuck on the stigma). Because it does this, this particular plant is autogamous (self-pollinates). I don't know if it is just this clone that does it, or if all kovachii's self pollinate. We were however able to scrape enough pollen to make several crosses.
> 
> Robert



Does this mean that the flower has self pollinated to the point that it would produce seed? If you put another flowers pollen on the flower will the progeny be mixed?

Any idea if the kovachii growing in the wild have a high percentage of seed pods set? This would support self pollination as you are suggesting.


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 2, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Interesting. Fading at day 8. If that's typical, maybe self-pollinating is typical and if one could "prevent" it, maybe the flower life would be longer???
> 
> -Ernie



"Fading" may have been "too" strong of a word, but definitely the color of the petals is less intense and lighter than when it first opened.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 2, 2010)

gonewild said:


> Does this mean that the flower has self pollinated to the point that it would produce seed? If you put another flowers pollen on the flower will the progeny be mixed?
> 
> Any idea if the kovachii growing in the wild have a high percentage of seed pods set? This would support self pollination as you are suggesting.



Yes, I am guessing that it will produce seed due to self-pollination.

I have seen pictures of kovachii in the wild with 2 to 4 seedpods on one flower stalk, so this may suggest that they do self-pollinate, but we won't know for sure until we bloom more kovachii's in cultivation.

Robert


----------



## Ernie (Mar 2, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> "Fading" may have been "too" strong of a word, but definitely the color of the petals is less intense and lighter than when it first opened.
> 
> Robert



Looks like it's starting to get papery too? 

-Ernie


----------



## Kyle (Mar 2, 2010)

gonewild said:


> Any idea if the kovachii growing in the wild have a high percentage of seed pods set? This would support self pollination as you are suggesting.



I never saw anything that would suggest self pollination in the wild. Having been to sites of other known self pollinators like boisarianum and lindenii, I would say self pollenation of kovachii is the exception not the rule. Plus, many of Perufloras hybrids were done with kovachii as the parent, and they are blooming out correctly. It is difficult to use a selfpollinator as a capsule parent.

On the 4n conversion. Lots of growers have treated protocorms. So I am positive lots of 4N plants are out there. When Peruflora began exporting flasks, they were not very uniform. The flasks contained everything from protocorms to plants able to come out - and everything in between. Those with the know how were able to treat a few protocorms in flask. Peruflora did treat some protocorms as well, but having reviewed thier protocols, I would be surprised if they got any conversion. EYOF would be one place I would expect to have 4N plants.

Oh... nice flower. I'm impressed are its uniformity and lack of reflexing.

Kyle


----------



## TrueNorth (Nov 17, 2015)

Did you give this kovachii a clonal name? How did you make out with the crosses? They must be close to blooming by now?


----------

